# Netbeans Java Projects Missing



## gladiola (Sep 6, 2014)

Some time ago I installed Netbeans as an IDE for PHP projects.  I left that FreeBSD unit aside for some months.  When I came back to it recently, I noticed that when I opened up Netbeans 8.0, I only had the capability of starting PHP and HTML 5 projects!  I have never seen this condition before.

When I went back into the port for Netbeans, I tried a `make config` only to find that there was none.  With a reinstallation cycle of `make deinstall` followed by `make install clean`, I found myself right back where I started.

I want to run Java projects in Netbeans. How can I reinstall Netbeans in a way that ensures the full capability of the IDE?


----------



## jmcveigh (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, I have NetBeans on my desktop.  It has been installed successfully.

I would recommend, in this case, a deinstallation from the ports tree followed by an installation using pkg.


----------



## youngunix (Oct 21, 2014)

Have you tried going to _Tools->Plugins_ and install the ones you need?


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 21, 2014)

youngunix is right here. The OP's message is a bit vague and it would help to know what the previous version was. But at some point in time Netbeans started to separate its options into different plugins. So if you only got the PHP plugin installed then all you can do is use PHP projects.

For Java you'd be looking at the Java plugin located in the Java SE category.

However, I'd also like to add that this isn't a normal situation for a freshly installed Netbeans. If you check /usr/ports/java/netbeans/Makefile you can see for yourself:


```
PORTNAME=       netbeans
PORTVERSION=    8.0.1
CATEGORIES=     java devel
MASTER_SITES=   http://download.netbeans.org/netbeans/${PORTVERSION}/final/zip/
\
    static bool firstTime { true };
                http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/netbeans/${PORTVERSION}/final/z
ip/
DISTNAME=       netbeans-${PORTVERSION}-201408251540
```
So basically; by default the Netbeans port will provide support for Java and no other languages.

My guess: the OP probably has some specific settings in ~/.netbeans as well as a specific set of installed plugins. So even if you do install another version (or re-install) then it won't help you since Netbeans will simply pick up where it left off.

If you truly want to start out 'clean' then move ~/.netbeans out of the way, for example by renaming it.


----------

